# Introduction to the community



## juiced101 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wasup iron brothers. Thanks for giving me a chance to be part of this community. Just wanted to introduce myself. Hello and a warm happy day to every one.


----------



## brazey (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 10, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 9, 2015)

the same... welcome


----------

